# Are my female bettas males?



## Jemstar (Apr 19, 2010)

I purchased two female bettas over xmas, now they have grown they seem more like males, the red one i have def seen a white spot underside but bit confused if they just really fancy females or young males


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I would guess the blue one is a female, but not sure about the red one if you have seen a white spot. :S Other people on the forum are more skilled at telling than I. Good luck!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

The red one is definantly a male, and the blue one is a _little_ hard to tell, but I think it is a male also.

Males can and sometimes do have a "white dot" on their under belly. So, that is not a good way of judging. But, if you look at the pectoral fins, you can see that they are longer then a females. The body shape is also different. 
Here is an example of a female:








Not the best pic, sorry. But you can see her small/short pectoral fins.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah I'd say the red ones def a male, not sure about the blue one though.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

They both look like young males to me  Just like my male fry.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

The blue one looked exactly like my female, Clarise (only she was much darker.) As everyone else has said, the red one is a male, but I still think the blue might be a female...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Red one is a guy. Look for a longer anal fin.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree; red is a guy, but I think the blue is a girl. (S)he looks just like my Coral Belle.


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

Horizontal striping on the blue indicates that it is more than likely female. 

She has a longer anal fin, but that horizontal stripe is a tell all.

Let me tell you though, It is getting frustrating seeing how many bettas out there sold as females turn out to be male.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Honestly, stress stripes have nothing to do with it. Young males often have those too.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Tinthalas Tigris said:


> Horizontal striping on the blue indicates that it is more than likely female.
> 
> She has a longer anal fin, but that horizontal stripe is a tell all.


Young males get both stress(horizontal)and breeding(vertical)stripes and I've even witnessed larger adult males displaying the stress stripes.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yup, I've had a couple older males show stress stripes while I did water changes.


----------



## Jemstar (Apr 19, 2010)

Damn, I bought them together and they live together, and dont argue or fight, gonna have to keep an eye on them and rehome one if they starting to look aggressive at each other, they live in a community 180 litre tank, well planted, gonna be hard i become quite attached to both my bettas


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Ummmm... Honestly I'm pretty sure they are both females. I've had lots of females over the years with longer then normal fins, infact breeders are breeding for it now. Just looking at her she screams female to me! A lovely female at that! 

Here are some examples of the finnage on females these days


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They have pretty long fins.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

@Zenandra, but those are CL bred fish, with the specific intent of maxing out those fins. These looks like pet store bought fish, just the results of people mixing two bettas together.
I'd go with the rest. Red is male, don't know about the blue. You might want to separate them until you can be 100% sure what they are. Otherwise, you could end up with two very damaged fish.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Those types of fins end up in the petstore bettas as well, they have unknown genetics and can produce a number of unexpected traits. I purchased petstore females with extremely long fins.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

I think that they are female too. I don't know much, but if you got them in December and it is now the end of April, shouldn't the red one(if she were a he) be close to being fully grown in regards to tail and finnage? Just wondering? Isn't the red one the one you saw the white dot on too? Keep us posted.


----------



## Noko (Jan 10, 2010)

One of my girls has fins longer than both of yours. She is fully grown, and I am 110% sure that she is a she. I would stick a mirror in front of them. When they flare, their 'beard' will be sorta short if they are a female, long.

http://www.bettatalk.com/how_to_sex_bettas.htm

I love Betta talk <3


----------



## Jemstar (Apr 19, 2010)

I can't believe I started an argument, they were store bought, but so was my white adult male. i also have two female crowntails will update soon


----------



## Jemstar (Apr 19, 2010)

The red has grown into a male and looking beautiful, and i rehomed the blue, who i think was a female or was taking alot longer to grow, so i separated them just incase, thanx for your replys


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

RESEARCH=D if you have a betta that looks like this :









they will have that egg pouch that you see there im sorry dont really know another word for it besides that fancy one


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

They are definitely both males.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I think they call it an egg spot.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thank you metal betta and i thought they were both males too sorry


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

and they are baby


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I had the same problem with Tifa, he was marked as a female when I got him, then I noticed he was about twice as aggressive as my male, and his colors were more vibrant with my female... and *gasp!* no eggspot! haha, I have yet to rename him.


----------

